# New Agent In Town!



## SCbet168 (Jan 7, 2017)

Promotion!!!
✔ For 50% Deposit You Will Get 20% Extra Credit For First Time Customer!
✔ For 100% Deposit You Will Get 50% Extra Credit For the First Time Customer!
✔ For Every Reload You Will Get 10% Extra Credit!
What Are you Waiting For?

For More Infomation & Quick Sign Up Please Visit Our Site @
www.scbet168.net


----------

